# Tuner wobble bolts!!!!



## brothastayzcrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

I know some of my fellow dubber are "budget ballin" like myself and i've search night and day cause i wanted to run some XXR (sorry cant afford anything like bbs ish when going to school lol) so please dont flame. only prob was all the wide wheels were 5x114 and required tuner lugs. this company below sells tuner wobble bolts and ships to the US. they dont list VW sizes but i called and they do have them!! :thumbup: just thought i would share with the community. 

http://www.alloywheelworld.co.uk/pr...nversion-bolts-wobbly-bolts-12x1-25-set-of-16


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Cool.

You will need 20 though.


----------



## veedubaluva (Aug 6, 2011)

but whats your case are you going from 5x112 to 5x114 or from 5x100 to 5x114
cause i got some mesh wheels that are 5x114 and 1m 5x100 and it would hurt to redrill them and spacers are out of the question due to the width and offset of the wheels


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

veedubaluva said:


> but whats your case are you going from 5x112 to 5x114 or from 5x100 to 5x114
> cause i got some mesh wheels that are 5x114 and 1m 5x100 and it would hurt to redrill them and spacers are out of the question due to the width and offset of the wheels


A redrill is mandatory if you are going from 5x100 to 5x114.

Wobble bolts are only good for up to 2mm of movement. ie. 5x112 to 5x114.


----------



## brothastayzcrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

in my case i drive a passat so im going from 5x112 to 5x114. i forget the exact price they told me. but with the currency exchange its about 80 bucks (with shipping). and most banks will charge a exchange fee of about 15 bucks. i dunno if they allow 4 mm i think its only 3mm of play between patterns. the turn around on email was only a couple hours. so email and check cause im pretty sure the play is determined by the ring on the bolt. :thumbup: good luck all.


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

brothastayzcrisp said:


> I know some of my fellow dubber are "budget ballin" like myself and i've search night and day cause i wanted to run some XXR (sorry cant afford anything like bbs ish when going to school lol) so please dont flame. only prob was all the wide wheels were 5x114 and required tuner lugs. this company below sells tuner wobble bolts and ships to the US. they dont list VW sizes but i called and they do have them!! :thumbup: just thought i would share with the community.
> 
> http://www.alloywheelworld.co.uk/pr...nversion-bolts-wobbly-bolts-12x1-25-set-of-16


Did these work?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

kap0ne said:


> Did these work?


no they are the wrong thread pitch


----------

